#  Krankenpflege >   ambulante Pflege / Sozialstation >

## Leonessa

Hallo ihr Lieben! 
Mich würde einmal interessieren ob einer von euch schon durch seine Krankheit mit ambulanten Pflegediensten, bzw. Sozialstationen nähere Bekanntschaft gemacht hat. Und wenn ja, wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?
Ich habe Ende des Jahres einen fünfwöchigen Einsatz in einer Sozielstation und würde mich gerne etwas mehr darauf einstellen können. In der Schule hört man doch nur die Erfahrungsberichte von Krankenschwestern.  :b_wink: 
Bin mal gespannt, was kommt! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## michmay

Hallo Julia, 
ich habe nächstes Jahr meinen Einsatz bei einer Sozialstation. Bin schon gespannt, wie es werden wird. Im Unterricht meinten sie schon, wir sollen uns nicht erschrecken, denn die Hygiene würde bei den Sozialstationen etwas zu kurz kommen.... :Grin:  
Privat kann ich berichten, dass wir nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Mein Opa war nach einem Schlaganfall kurzzeitig pflegebedürftig und da kam über ca. ein viertel Jahr jeden Morgen jemand von der Sozialstation und hat ihn versorgt. Da immer die selbe Person zu meinem Opa kam, war das Ganze sehr persönlich und das kam gut an. 
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## FELIX11

Hey Julia
Zu mir kommt tgl. der amb. Pflegedienst für 9 Std. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Gruß Felix11

----------


## Sabine

Hallo Julia, 
ich habe mich heute erst angemeldet und kann mich daher erst
jetzt zu Deiner Frage äussern.
Ich habe zuhause fast 6 Jahre einen Schlaganfallpatienten gepflegt,
nur morgens kam der Pflegedienst. Meine Erfahrung damit ist, dass
ich froh bin immer anwesend gewesen zu sein, wenn der Pflegedienst
kam. Die Qualität der Pflege und der Hygiene war von Pflegeperson
zu Pflegeperson sehr unterschiedlich! Es gab Einige die sich wirklich
Zeit genommen haben, auch wenn sie hinterher Ärger mit der
Pflegedienstleitung bekamen. Andere haben sehr gepfuscht bei der
Pflege, aber ich habe sie dann gleich darauf hingewiesen. Natürlich
im ordentlichen Ton und diplomatisch. Ein Beispiel ist, dass beim
Waschen der gleiche Waschlappen für Ober- und Unterkörper benutzt
werden sollte! Ich habe aber jeden Tag 2 frische Waschlappen
hingelegt und auch mitgeteilt, dass ich sie jeden Tag wechsel.
Die gleiche Pflegekraft sagte mir auch, dass sie die Kunden manchmal
nicht eincremt, wenn sie nicht genug Zeit hat. Gleich bei Ihrem ersten
Einsatz bei meinem Pflegefall, sagte sie "so mein Kleiner", jetzt werden sie erstmal gewaschen. Sie war gerade erst 21 Jahre alt und
hatte ihre Ausbildung gerade erst beendet.
Wie gesagt, das Personal ist sehr, sehr unterschiedlich was die
Qualität der Arbeit und die Art der Ausübung der Pflege betrifft. 
Die Pflegerin, die besonders gut war, ist sogar auf die Beerdigung von
meinem Pflegefall gekommen! 
Liebe Grüsse
Sabine

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Julia, 
in den vergangenen 2,5 Jahren wurde ich schon häufiger und teilweise auch über längere Zeit vom mobilen Pflegedienst (bei uns: "Gesundheits- und Sozialsprengel") betreut und war stets sehr zufrieden. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo! 
Das sind ja ziemliche Unterschiede, die man da hört.
Bei dir, Sabine hört es sich fast nach welchen der Schwestern an, vor denen wir immer gewarnt werden: Die hat es nicht geschafft, in nem Krankenhaus eine Stelle zu bekommen, musste im ambulaten Bereich arbeiten und ist nun frustriert. Echt schade. 
Kosenamen wie "Kleiner", "Süße" höre ich leider auch im Krankenhaus viel. Finde ich schrecklich!
Aber ich finde es sehr schön, wenn du sogar bei der Beerdigung noch welche gesehen hast. Die haben sich wohl wirklcih bemüht und wollten sich noch verabschieden.  :Smiley:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Sabine

Hallo Julia, 
ich will den Pflegedienst nicht schlecht machen den ich hatte!
Es gab wirklich viele menschliche und sehr engagierte Pflegekräfte
darunter. Das Problem liegt ja hauptsächlich bei den Zeitvorgaben. 
Ich verstehe nicht, warum Alte und/oder kranke Menschen so wenig
wert sind. Es ist wirklich ein Armutszeugnis für Deutschland!
Es wird soviel Geld verschwendet, aber gerade in den Berufen
wie Alten- oder Krankenpflege ist die Bezahlung so schlecht und
trotzdem gibt es zuwenig Personal. Unverständlich! 
Liebe Grüsse
Sabine

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Sabine, 
ich finde auch, dass es sehr viele Missstände, in der Bezahlung der Alten- und Krankenpflege gibt. Vor allem aber im häuslichen Bereich!
Ich finde es schade, dass Leute, die einen Angehörigen, Bekannten... zu Hause pflegen möchten, was ein sehr schweres, belastendes Vohaben ist, nicht mehr unterstützt werden, bessere Möglichkeiten haben, sich professionelle Hilfe zu suchen. Auch das hängt ja wieder damit zusammen wie und von wem Pflegende bezahlt werden.
Aber wäre es nicht auch toll, wenn viel mehr Menschen in den eigenen vier Wänden alt werden könnten?
Naja, ich hab heute gelesen, dass wohl in der Charité hier in Berlin die ersten Krankenschwestern bald auch mit streiken anfangen wollen.  :j_talk_hand_blink_cut: ut: 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## StarBuG

Unser gesamtes Gesundheitswesen müsste von Grund auf erneuert werden. 
Aber es wird nur noch mehr rumgedoktort und noch mehr kostenintensive Bürokratie eingeführt.  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## Domino

@Julia, 
leider bringt das ganze gestreike nicht recht viel, die Ärzte u. die Schwestern bekommen dann zwar mehr Geld aber die Krankenhäuser oder auch die Pflegeheime sparen dann wieder an Personal ein und somit bleibt wieder einmal der Patient oder alte Mensch, der sich eh nicht mehr wehren kann, auf der Stecke. Es ist alles im Gesundheitswesen so kostenintensiv geworden, dass vieles bald nicht mehr bezahlbar wird, egal ob es im stationären od. im ambulanten Pflegebereich ist und leider verschlingt auch die Verwaltung viel zu viel Geld  :k_crying:  
LG Domino

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Domino, 
der Verwaltungskram schluckt sehr viel Zeit, Personal und könnte sicher noch optimiert werden...
Aber ich persönlich glaube kaum, dass die Pflegenden nur für bessere Bezahlung- auf dem Rücken der Patienten- demonstrieren werden, wenn sie es denn tun. Hoffentlich!!! Sonst können sie es gleich bleiben lassen! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Domino

Hallo Julia, 
so habe ich auch das nicht gemeint. Ich denke eher, dass die Kostenträger den Gürtel enger schnallen und Personal einsparen, da sie ja, wenn die Löhne steigen, mehr Personalkosten hätten, somit wird Personal eingespart u. das übrige Personal muss eben die Mehrarbeit leisten u. somit hat wieder der zu Pflegende darunter zu leiden. Dies hat zumindest die Verwaltung unseres Heimatkrankenhauses angekündigt. Stand ein riesen Artikel in der Heimatpresse. 
Liebe Grüße Domino

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Domino! 
Ja, so habe ich es auch gemeint.  :b_wink: 
Das die Schwestern und Pfleger kaum streiken werden, wenn dann noch mehr am Personal eingespart wird (das wäre ja auf dem Rücken des Patienten). Wenn sie zwar besser bezahlt werden, aber es den Patienten schlechter geht werden sie es hoffentlich nicht machen- die Streiks!
Es grenzt schon jetzt viel an gefährliche Pflege bei der Unterbesetzung: im stationären wie im häuslichen Bereich.
Bin grad echt ständig gespannt, was sich so tun wird.... 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------

